# Best stuff to feed your chi?



## xrachx (Dec 26, 2012)

Our lil Portia is 9 weeks, we have had her a couple of weeks and she came to us on ceasar puppy food, took her for a health check and the vet said to put her on kibble so switched her and she's had runny poo ever since, I gave her boiled chicken and well cooked rice and it firmed up but now it's just the same, she's been wormed with Beaphar worming syrup ut the vet said they come from the mum with a parasite?! And need the stuff from the vets, I am since not with that vet after an argument so am now looking for a lil advice? X


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Any new food should be given a little at a time, I switched Ike from Purina puppy chow to Fromm poultryand game kibbles. I started giving him 1/2 puppy chow with 1/2 Fromm. After a week I went 3/4 Fromm and 1/4 puppy chow, then 3rd week all Fromm. I waited about 3 weeks to start mixing some Fromm can with the kibbles. It all has to be done slowly as to not upset their system.


----------



## xrachx (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for that, I am going to pets at home this morning, can you get that food from there? She's on steamed chicken and given pedigree chum puppy kibble but won't tough it and still having loose horrible poo bless her, I feel so sorry for her :-(


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Aside from gradually introducing new food you could also try adding a small amount of canned pumpkin to the meal. It helps food digest better. 

The most common foods you'll see people talking about on here are probably going to be raw food, Ziwipeak, Acana, Orijen, and Fromm. I personally have mine on Acana and Ziwipeak. You can check dogfoodadvisor.com if you want to look at all of your options.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Which Dog Food.co.uk is a good site that reviews food in the UK, you do need to change foods gradually or it will upset her digestive system


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi rach, I recommend Eden kibble - search Eden per food on google. Uk based and it rivals Acana and Orijen! 
At pets at home, buy James wellbeloved grain free. Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Parasites could also be causing diarrhea so be sure and see a vet for more wormer. It takes 2 or 3 doses to clear puppies.
Always make food changes very slowly especially for young pups. I agree a little canned pumpkin is great. mine get it every day!
Good luck and keep us posted...


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Hi rach, I recommend Eden kibble - search Eden per food on google. Uk based and it rivals Acana and Orijen!
> At pets at home, buy James wellbeloved grain free. Xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Fishmongers at Pets at Home is much better than JWB grain free. It doesn't contain any grain and is 60% fish where jwn grain free is only 26%

The wainwrights wet trays/pouches and Fishmongers wet trays are good to both with a high meat content


----------

